# upgrade humax drt800 500gb



## bswood06 (Jun 16, 2006)

upgrade a humax drt800 with weaknes 
with a new 500 gb hd

follow the WeaKnees Interactive Online TiVo Upgrade Instructions

was wrong for me on the comand line 
they said to do

weaknes# mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdx | mfsrestore* -s 127 -r 4 * -xzpi - 
/dev/hdz,

but it did not work for mr, 
with help I tryed

weaknes# mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdx | mfsrestore *-r 4 -s 250 * -xzpi - 
/dev/hdz,

witch flipped -r 4 and -s 127 command and it worked,

it put on my new hard drive,
I only use the old tivo drive and the new drive and cd rom,

someone told me to -s250 because of big 500 gb. hd. 
Then use tpip comand to fix kernel, 
told to do # tpip -mkswap /dev/hdz,
but it did not work, cold not find mkswap. I was useing cd form dvrupgrade universal ver. 11

anyone know whet comand i should use? tks 
I put drive in tivo . Just get boot up screen and nothing happens.
I need tp get the kernel and or swap file fixed?


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

bswood06 said:


> upgrade a humax drt800 with weaknes
> with a new 500 gb hd
> 
> follow the WeaKnees Interactive Online TiVo Upgrade Instructions
> ...


Check this thread out


----------

